# Mutombo's Guarantee



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Mutombo's guarantee
Before Game 6, somebody finally declared a winner. 

The first-round series was a Mavericks victory away from being over at Thursday morning's shootaround, but Dikembe Mutombo offered up a guarantee the Rockets would advance to play Phoenix in the second round.

Mutombo was asked about his lack of finger-wagging against Dallas when he responded by saying that would change against the Phoenix Suns.

"Man, when you're guarding all those little guys, they are moving you around and putting out pick-and-rolls and having different help, (blocks are) hard to get," Mutombo said. "But when we play Phoenix, it's going to be a lot different. When we play Phoenix, I believe we are going to make it happen.

"We're going to win tonight, and we're going to go to Dallas and give our best and win it."


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

As long as he backs up his guarantee with a strong game 7, it doesn’t bother me that he has confidence, honestly he has had more of an impact defensively than Yao.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Mutombo came in and exploded off the bench. It's like when Yao was out there everyone was frustrated and the offense was held back. Mutombo came in and turned the game around and everyone started running and the crowd got into it.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I dont mind Mutombo's confidence but I dont appreciate him saying that the Rockets will beat the Mavericks in Game 7 before it happens. I hope we prove him wrong and Destroy the Rockets like they did to us in game 6.


----------



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Houston is going down.




I hope.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I just Hope Dirk Gives the Mavs fans a good game and a win. We need him tomorrow


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

I hope Dirk comes out and DOMINATES this game! He needs to realize this is his house! He should want to come out and blow out the Rockets! There is no way he should let T-Mac have a better game than him! I hope Mutumbo's comments get this team fired up! This is OUR HOUSE we should go out and blow them out!


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Well, the Dikembic One is just gonna have to wait until next season to lay the smack down on the Suns. Time to go buy a fishing license, oh Great Finger Wagger. :naughty:

Heh heh heh...


----------



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Great job Mutombo!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Every Maverick player scored more than Dikembe....LOL.*


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

lol Guarantees are bad luck.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

I hope Dikembe learned to NEVER guarantee something he can't back up! He did absoloutly nothing in game 7! This game will be forver know as the DALLAS MASSACRE! Thanks Dikembe for giving the Mavs even more ammo for embarassing your team.


----------

